
Pixel C is 25% off for developers - antimora
http://www.greenbot.com/article/3042597/android/google-will-sell-you-its-high-end-pixel-c-tablet-for-25-off-if-you-say-youre-a-developer.html
======
galago
[http://www.greenbot.com/article/3012675/android/google-
pixel...](http://www.greenbot.com/article/3012675/android/google-pixel-c-
review.html)

I feel like this article does a good job of explaining why it isn't selling
well. MS Surface is a messy device in the sense that it cobbles together a
bunch of old and new technologies, but in the old PC tradition, its a device
where you can get the job done. Sure, Pixel C is for developers because Google
_wishes_ developers would build full featured productivity apps for Android.
Its not surprising, and Pixel C is still too expensive for what it does.

~~~
koder2016
Every company that missed an opportunity goes through the _" let's give
devices to developers for free/cheaply"_ phase.

------
vessenes
I continue to believe this was originally a chromeOS device, and that internal
politics shoved Android on it.

A touch-oriented chrome device that could take a keyboard would be a lot more
appealing to me than a premium android tablet. I'm not sure how common this
perspective is, though. I definitely use my iPad Pro as a limited Macbook
air..

~~~
natrius
Android runs Chrome. The only drawback is the windowing system isn't right for
the form factor. Split screen in Android N will probably make the Pixel C
loved by many.

"Internal politics" makes it sound like a mistake, but when Android replaces
Windows as the default desktop OS in a few years, the Pixel C will look like a
pretty smart idea.

~~~
cyphar
ChromeOS != Chrome

~~~
pjmlp
It is just a Linux distribution with a window manager that only knows about
Chrome.

~~~
cyphar
Given the fact that crouton exists, I am inclined to disagree. It also has
implemented proper secure boot, something that is still difficult for most
distros.

------
kuschku
Could the title please be edited, as it's misleading?

It's off 25% _for developers in the US, for a limited amount of purchases_.

~~~
antimora
Certainly it's limited to one person, but where do you see developers in the
US restriction?

~~~
diggan
The article doesn't tell you but going to the actual page[1] tells you it's
restricted to US only.

> The Google Store Promotional Codes Terms apply. Offer2 only available in the
> United States while supplies last.

[1] [https://pixel.google.com/developer-
discount/](https://pixel.google.com/developer-discount/)

~~~
antimora
Just saw it too. Sorry I missed this.

------
mmanfrin
$450 is still pretty expensive for something that doesn't really rate against
an iPad :/

~~~
smt88
Reality (and sales figures) disagree with you:
[http://www.statista.com/statistics/276635/market-share-
held-...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/276635/market-share-held-by-
tablet-vendors/)

(I personally dislike tablets as a form factor and have both an iPad and
Android tablet gathering dust, but people do seem to keep buying Android
tablets.)

~~~
galago
Your link doesn't imply that. It suggests that "other" is the category
replacing iOS in the market, which are no-name brands. Its not a trend where
consumers are paying $450 for a Google product, but one where they're paying
$200 for something generic. Amazon and the other players are just holding
their ground.

On the Apple side, I know people who bought the larger iPhone no longer felt a
need for an iPad. I'm sure the same trend is true for Android, so its unclear
who exactly is still buying tablets. Could it be people in
markets/demographics where they can't get/afford full-featured phones?

------
weinzierl
This is nice, I'd really like to try one out.

To save the other international readers a two clicks: Discount is sadly US
only.

> Offer2 only available in the United States while supplies last.

------
kumarm
Based on comments I think the purpose of the discount is being missed. We are
a Mobile app Company with significant presence on Android. The fact that this
rebate made available at the time N Preview was released gave us enough push
to order 1 so that we can test our apps on Android N in desktop like
environment for Multi-Window support.

------
bradley_long
> Offer2 only available in the United States while supplies last.

You may try to buy it with some logistic companies/ warehouse if the discount
is larger than the service charge. E.g. I am currently in Hong Kong. The
service charge is USD33. If I buy the USD499 one, the discount is 124.75,
still cheaper than buying in Hong Kong.

------
lostmsu
Still NO, Google

------
throweway
I already have a lenovo, android phone and android tablet all of which were
cheaper granted the lenovo is a refurb. So nah! But i am a developer.

